# CPU Fan Error



## Beliar (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

ich hab folgende Meldung, wenn mein Pc einige Zeit nicht an war, ab ner halben Stunde und mehr.
"CPU Fan Error - press F1 to continue"

Mein PC besteht aus Folgendem:
AMD X4 955 C3 Black Edition
CPU Lüfter: Mugen 2
Asus M4A87TD EVO, Sockel AM3
Powercolor PCS+ 6850
Be Quiet! 530 Watt 
1000GB Western Digital Caviar Black 
----------

Seit ca. 3 Tagen habe ich diesen PC.
Seidem ich den PC zum ersten mal gestartet habe, nach den zusammen bauen und auch nach dem installieren des Windows XP,
"CPU Fan Error press F1 to resume"

Ich habe F1 gedrückt und dann war alles in Ordnung und erst wieder nach 30min wenn der PC aus war, erschien die Meldung nochmal.Seit dem kommt es ständig, wenn man den PC anmache, nach einer ruhe Pause. 

In einigen Foren wird das Problem als schlimm, in anderen als nervig betitelt und man solle sie deaktivieren.

Soll ich die Meldung wirklich einfach im Bios abstellen oder bzw. irgendwas anderes Spezielles installieren/ ändern? 

Ich will nicht das naher die Temperaturen zu hoch sind, und mein CPU abschmiert. Im Bios hatte ich mal geguckt hatte der CPU im Idle bereich so um die 39Grad. Ich hab auch das gefühl, das der CPU Lüfter sich so sehr langsam dreht.

Mafia 2 hab ich gespielt, dort stottert das Spiel, läuft also nicht flüssig, bei einer auflösung von 1280x1024. Die Hardware müsste das ja locker schaffen..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Beliar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2010)

Der Mugen 2 kühlt so gut, dass der Lüfter dem Mainboard / BIOS "zu langsam" läuft. Wenn Du die untere Grenzdrehzahl im BIOS nicht weiter reduzieren kannst, würde ich diese BIOS-Überwachung komplett deaktivieren und im Windows ein entsprechendes Programm laufen lassen (z.B. SpeedFan: SpeedFan Home page, CoreTemp, RealTemp, HWMonitor, Everest / AIDA64 o.Ä.).


----------



## cerbero (8. Dezember 2010)

Beliar schrieb:


> ...
> Mafia 2 hab ich gespielt, dort stottert das Spiel, läuft also nicht flüssig, bei einer auflösung von 1280x1024. Die Hardware müsste das ja locker schaffen...



Versuchs mal ohne Cool&Quiet und Energiesparfunktionen. Wenn deine CPU runtertaktet um Energie zu sparen, kann es zu solchen Rucklern kommen.

Vorsicht, das kann die Stromrechnung erhöhen.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Dezember 2010)

Beliar schrieb:


> "CPU Fan Error press F1 to resume"
> 
> Ich habe F1 gedrückt und dann war alles in Ordnung und erst wieder nach 30min wenn der PC aus war, erschien die Meldung nochmal.Seit dem kommt es ständig, wenn man den PC anmache, nach einer ruhe Pause.
> 
> ...


 
Bei deinem Board musst du die Funktion nicht deaktivieren.
Die Fehlermeldung tritt auf, da der Lüfter des Mugen sehr niedrig dreht, zu niedrig für die Default Einstellungen des Bios.

Gehe ins Bios "Power Menü" -> "Hardware Monitor" und stelle den Eintrag "CPU Fan Speed Low Limit" auf [200 rpm]. Sollte es danach immer noch zu der FAN Error Meldung kommen, stelle den Eintrag auf [100 rpm].


----------



## Olli1607 (8. Dezember 2010)

Misch mich hier mal ein....

Danke für die Tipps, stehe seit gestern vor dem selben Problem und kämpfe mit der Fehlermeldung und der Asus Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Klartext (8. Dezember 2010)

Wie oben schon gesagt, entweder die minimale Drehzahl runterschrauben oder einfach deaktivieren. Solange sich der Lüfter dreht und man die Temps im Blick hat und diese im Grünen Bereich sind ist alle OK.

Hab auch n Asus Board und alle Lüfter an der Seperaten Lüftersteuerung und dann meldet sich das Board natürlich direkt, weil gar kein Lüfter angeschlossen ist^^

Einfach deaktivieren und Fertig.


----------



## Beliar (8. Dezember 2010)

cerbero schrieb:


> Versuchs mal ohne Cool&Quiet und Energiesparfunktionen. Wenn deine CPU runtertaktet um Energie zu sparen, kann es zu solchen Rucklern kommen.
> 
> Vorsicht, das kann die Stromrechnung erhöhen.



wie kann ich den die Cool&Quiet und die Energiesparfunktionen ausschalten?



> Gehe ins Bios "Power Menü" -> "Hardware Monitor" und stelle den  Eintrag "CPU Fan Speed Low Limit" auf [200 rpm]. Sollte es danach immer  noch zu der FAN Error Meldung kommen, stelle den Eintrag auf [100 rpm].



wird der CPU dann nicht zu heiß, wenn ich anspruchsvolle Spiele spiele, wenn es nur auf 200 rpm sind?


----------



## Klartext (8. Dezember 2010)

Beliar schrieb:


> wird der CPU dann nicht zu heiß, wenn ich anspruchsvolle Spiele spiele, wenn es nur auf 200 rpm sind?



Das ist nur n Alarmfunktion, die sich meldet, wenn der Lüfter sich mit zu wenig RPM dreht, in dem Fall mit weniger als 200RPM  

Für die momentanen RPM ist was anderes zuständig^^


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Dezember 2010)

Olli1607 schrieb:


> stehe seit gestern vor dem selben Problem und kämpfe mit der Fehlermeldung und der Asus Lüftersteuerung.


 
Die CPU-FAN Limit Einstellung gibt es nicht bei jedem Asus Board (leider noch bei viel zu wenigen). Wenn es diese Einstellung bei dir nicht gibt, bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als im gleichen Menü-Fenster die Einstellung "CPU FAN Speed" auf [ignored] zu setzen.

Edit:



Beliar schrieb:


> wie kann ich den die Cool&Quiet und die Energiesparfunktionen ausschalten?


 
Im Bios "CPU Configuration" kannst du C&Q und C1E deaktivieren.


----------



## _chris_ (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem auf meinem CIVF. Wie hier schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde musst du den CPU Lüfter einfach schneller laufen lassen, dann kommt diese Meldung nicht mehr. Bei meinem Silver Arrow waren das 400 RPM, wodurch sich die Lautstärke gegenüber 100 RPM nicht hörbar verändert. Beim Mugen sollte dies ebenfalls kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Beliar (31. Dezember 2010)

ich hab noch ne frage und zwar, ich habe mir jetzt 2 Gehäuse Lüfter eingebaut und würde gerne die Lüfterdrehzahlen RPM runterdrehen, mit ca. 50% RPM oder so, aber im Bios hab ich nichts davon gefunden, dort steht wenn dann nur Ignore.
Gibt es ein Programm womit ich die Lüfterdrehzahl runterschrauben kann, oder wie ich mal gelesen habe, die Volt anzahl runterdrehen, das schraubt die Drehzahl auch runter?

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2010)

Speedfan 4.43 + [URL="http://forum.chip.de/rund-um-software/howto-speedfan-anleitung-1266251.html"]Anleitung[/URL]


----------



## Ahab (31. Dezember 2010)

Funktioniert aber nicht immer.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du bitte noch einen Satz dazu schreiben zu deiner Meinung, warum und weshalb Speedfan nicht immer Funktioniert. Danke. 
Evt. kennst du noch andere Software.
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber gibt es nicht auch von Asus ein Tool zum Regeln der Lüfter?


----------



## esszett (31. Dezember 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte noch einen Satz dazu schreiben zu deiner Meinung, warum und weshalb Speedfan nicht immer Funktioniert. Danke.
> Evt. kennst du noch andere Software.
> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber gibt es nicht auch von Asus ein Tool zum Regeln der Lüfter?




SpeedFan funktioniert nicht immer, weil 1. SpeedFan nicht alle Mainboards unterstuetzt und 2. nicht jeder Luefteranschluss regelbar ist...

Ich sag mal so: Wenn sowohl das BIOS als auch SpeedFan nicht in der Lage sind, einen Luefter zu steuern, wird es daran liegen, dass der Mainboard-Hersteller fuer diesen Anschluss fest 12V vorsieht...

GruSZ


----------



## Beliar (1. Januar 2011)

ich kann leider nur ein Gehäuse Lüfter mit Speedfan steuern, den anderen kann ich iwie leider nicht steuern, wisst ihr woran es liegen kann


----------



## evosociety (1. Januar 2011)

Beliar schrieb:


> ich kann leider nur ein Gehäuse Lüfter mit Speedfan steuern, den anderen kann ich iwie leider nicht steuern, wisst ihr woran es liegen kann



Bios Lüftersteuerung aktiv?


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2011)

Bios Menü: "Power Menü" -> "Hardware Monitor" -> "Chassis Q-Fan Function" auf [Enabled]


----------

